# Overclocking i3-530



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a 5-year old system, an Intel i3-530 on Intel DH55TC motherboard with XFX HD5750 Graphics card. I know the system is outdated, but it serves my purpose and I intend to use it for a few more years. However, x265 (HEVC) encoding in this system is tectonic-plate slow, which is why I have decided to overclock the processor as far as possible. However, I need to get rid of the stock cooler before doing that. I have decided to buy a Deepcool Gammaxx 400 along with a 120mm fan and use it in a push-pull config. Will that suffice for overclocking purposes?

One more thing. I cannot change the clock speed in BIOS but there is no option to change the voltage. Is overclocking at all possible in this motherboard?


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2016)

Update bios. Play with Host Clock and and Memory Multiplier as ram speed will increase so need to keep it as close as possible to default clock speed of ram so the system can remain stable. . The default host clock is 133 .. change it by small increment like 5 .. save and reboot until you find the max stability point.


----------

